# Break resistant wine glasses?



## mano (May 17, 2013)

It seems every break resistant wine glass on line has at least a few people complaining how easily they break.

Any recommendations for something nice looking, large approx 20 oz. and affordable? The Ion Strong at Korin is way outta my league. http://korin.com/Ion-Strong_setsof6


----------



## tk59 (May 17, 2013)

I bought Stolzle a few years back. I don't remember the model but I do remember the walls of the glasses were on the thinner side. I've been impressed with their break resistance compared other high end stemware I've used.


----------



## cnochef (May 17, 2013)

Anything in the Schott Zwiesel Tritan line, they are crystal glasses strengthened with titanium! 
[video=youtube;YXUmJXaGKKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXUmJXaGKKs[/video]
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AIQ2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 17, 2013)

i just buy alot of them from MAcy's. not too expensive, and they have that nice delicate thin edge my wife likes. they break, and they do, i dont cry. 

drunken people CHEER when a glass smashes..ahhah..hate to rain on their fun.


----------



## tk59 (May 17, 2013)

For what it's worth, there are always a few people that have foolish expectations for a product regardless of the quality just like there are always a few people that can't figure out how to use something regardless of how user-friendly the product is. The fact of the matter is any crystal (really clear glass) sans lead oxide is going to be pretty durable in terms of abrasion resistance and as far as reducing the stresses, I remember talking to a few reps from different high end manufacturers citing proprietary heat treatments. In the end, don't get super cheap glasses and don't get lead. I've seen my own glasses get dropped, banged on dishes, etc. or tipped dozens of times and lost only one that I can think of. They get washed in the dishwasher, too.


----------



## mr drinky (May 17, 2013)

I just drink directly from the bottle, and have always found them pretty durable  Ok maybe not. 

I might try those Schott glasses. I don't really care about breakage that much, and I choose wine glasses that I like the feel of first and foremost, but if the break resistance and feel can go hand in hand, then I'd be willing to give it a try. 

k.


----------



## Salty dog (May 17, 2013)

We opened with Schott. It took about 2 months for them to be completely gone. At home, yes. Restaurant, no, unless you charge too much for wine. It was mostly stems breaking. Currently we use Stolzie a pretty good compromise.


----------

